# LAN Port stopped working suddenly



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I came home yesterday to find that my PC in my specs had no Internet connection.  I narrowed it down to be the PC itself and not any cables/modem/router etc.  Now I went ahead and tried uninstalling and installing the LAN drivers again but it doesn't detect a LAN port.

At this point it gives me an error message and states that the Realtek Ethernet Controller could be in "Deep Sleep Mode".  To connect the cable to get it going.  However cable is connected and verified to work.

I've googled intensively and have tried many suggestions such as certain command prompts, registry edits, special permissions, and different methods of installing the drivers.

Is my LAN Port dead, or something else might be the issue? Please note we did have a power outage yesterday as my other PC had also restarted like the one with the problem did.  The second PC is perfectly fine though.  Any other suggestions and/or advice?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2012)

I had the same problem with an Asus lga775 board, I ended up installing a PCI nic. Sorry, not much help.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you try a restore point just for kicks?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 6, 2012)

Had the same thing happen to the crappy Realtek 10/100 NIC on a $40 Biostar board after a power outage a few months back. Couldn't get it working so I disabled it and threw in an old PCI one and no problems since. My other computers on the same circuit were unaffected.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't tried a restore point yet, but I definitely could.  If not looks like a PCI NIC is my best bet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2012)

id recommend  disabling auto power up after power is cut option in bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

I did that to not lose crunching time.  What would be the advantage of doing so?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did that to not lose crunching time.  What would be the advantage of doing so?



its caused issues with hw before for me


----------



## CounterZeus (Sep 6, 2012)

it's a long shot, but maybe too high cpu overclock?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 6, 2012)

Shitty deal David. The pci-e option is cheap and more then likley fix the problem.

When it goes it just goes. If you never changed any setting then I think you know the answer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> its caused issues with hw before for me



Was just curious, thanks for sharing. 



CounterZeus said:


> it's a long shot, but maybe too high cpu overclock?


CPU was running at default clocks.



fullinfusion said:


> Shitty deal David. The pci-e option is cheap and more then likley fix the problem.
> 
> When it goes it just goes. If you never changed any setting then I think you know the answer.




Yeah think I'm going to go grab a PCI NIC card after work today and call it a day.  Oh well.


----------



## Munki (Sep 6, 2012)

Doesn't seem likely that this will help you at all, but I had an old board that did that. I disabled the NIC in the device manager and then reenabled it. Whatever happened with that it fixed it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Tried that, still nothing.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 6, 2012)

There are a few things that might work, if, the port did not die.

However, try turning off the power, un-plugging the PSU from the wall, remove the CMOS battery, and press the start switch (hold for 10+ seconds).  
Get your favorite beverage and imbibe. 
After, you have done this, re-install CMOS battery, plug in PSU, and turn on.
Boot up.

This is to drain the system, not necessarily to reset the bios; but,  to drain any available power going to the embedded memory on the RTL8111E. 
And, for this to be done... all power to that chip needs to be drained... including any auxiliary power (battery backup, standby from PSU, even the caps.).
Hopefully, it is corrupt or frozen register bits on the eeprom and they will clear or fall back to default.

EDIT: And, what color are the LAN lights on the port showing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

No lights.  I just bought a PCI NIC and I get the same error while installing its drivers than the onboard.  I made sure the onboard was disabled as well.  Now what?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2012)

1. You might wanna be sure your Firewall is not blocking the access to the lan(nics).

2. Try, if you have not yet, unplug the cable to the Nic or nics.
Go into windows, open control panel, find the nic and un-install the nic (check the box to un-install any driver/software, too). You may have to click the option to show hidden hardware in the menu.
Then, goto programs and features in the control panel and un-install any realtek and/or other software for your lan cards.

Restart the computer after you have completed this.
Hopefully this will force windows to try and load it's drivers.

Edit:  Personally, I am not fond of System restore, but did you ever try that option?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 7, 2012)

power the system down remote all power from the system (psu,cmos battery ect ect)make sure you hold the power button down for 15 seconds to discharge the caps)
then take a small flat head and stick it in the Ethernet port
short pins 5 and 6 for 15 seconds 
that should do it 
I need todo this on my machine at least once a year


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> power the system down remote all power from the system (psu,cmos battery ect ect)make sure you hold the power button down for 15 seconds to discharge the caps)
> then take a small flat head and stick it in the Ethernet port
> short pins 5 and 6 for 15 seconds
> that should do it
> I need todo this on my machine at least once a year


Had to be an Intel board? lol

I have issues when my modem goes ofline cuz of the ISP doing upgrads and such or after a black out... I must remove the lan driver or I cant get online for about 5min hahahah


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> power the system down remote all power from the system (psu,cmos battery ect ect)make sure you hold the power button down for 15 seconds to discharge the caps)
> then take a small flat head and stick it in the Ethernet port
> short pins 5 and 6 for 15 seconds
> that should do it
> I need todo this on my machine at least once a year



What did this fix? How?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 7, 2012)

not sure what it does but it works I discovered it by accident


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you sure it's not Modem/cable/ or router? 

We have seen plenty of people loose equipment like that during power outages. (I work for a ISP.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

Well guys, I went ahead and just installed W8, it's good now, using the NIC card though, didn't even try using the onboard.  

Anyhow, now my issue is sound.  I've installed the drivers off the ASUS website, and it installed correctly, asked me to reboot which I did.  However, Windows still says audio device is disabled.  Any ideas?

...and yes, it's enabled in the BIOS and drivers are the Windows 8 64 bit drivers as well.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2012)

Frick said:


> What did this fix? How?





OneMoar said:


> not sure what it does but it works I discovered it by accident



I'm guessing it is sorta what my post 14 had to do with.

Quote Realtek RTL8111E web page:


> To support WOL from a deep power down state (e.g., D3cold, i.e., main power is off and only auxiliary exists), the auxiliary power source must be able to provide the needed power for the RTL8111E.




At OP:
Straw grasping time...
Do you have the "Accusys Inc – Storage- ACS-6xxxx” driver for your storage controller in your device manager or added by a windows update?
If so, remove it totally.
See --> 



Spoiler










Here is how and this instrutions from an ASRock site, however I have found post about it happening to ASUS, ASUStek, and Gigabyte p67, p68 and even x58 boards for some odd reasons -->http://www.asrock.com/support/faq.asp?id=277

Like I said, a shot in the dark here.

Edit: Darn you. You posted will I was still typing... I type slow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I'm guessing it is sorta what my post 14 had to do with.
> 
> Quote Realtek RTL8111E web page:
> 
> ...



No I don't.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2012)

Meant on old install, oh well... old news now.

What speaker setup?
Is the realtek speakers set as default and enabled in your WINDOWS playback devices?


Why is the front (orange) and green (rear) jacks both highlighted in the pic you posted of the Realtek control panel? At least it looks that way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Meant on old install, oh well... old news now.
> 
> What speaker setup?
> Is the realtek speakers set as default and enabled in your WINDOWS playback devices?
> ...



Yes it's enabled.  and they are lit up because those are the ones plugged in including the black one too.  However, I've tried every jack, no difference.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2012)

You are coming up with some odd stuff tonight.

Try, uninstalling the devices for sound in your device manager, not the drivers, you can try that later.
And, then in the menu let device manager scan for new hardware.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

David just reboot _n safe mode.

Remove the driver and disable it!... that's all. _


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

95Viper said:


> You are coming up with some odd stuff tonight.
> 
> Try, uninstalling the devices for sound in your device manager, not the drivers, you can try that later.
> And, then in the menu let device manager scan for new hardware.



Just did, finds it, brings it up just like before.  Man, I've just about had it, where's the hammer?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes it's enabled.  and they are lit up because those are the ones plugged in including the black one too.  However, I've tried every jack, no difference.


D? you need a quick setup? ask! I have top quality bios's out for grab's! 


5.4ghZ 1.34v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> D? you need a quick setup? ask! I have top quality bios's out for grab's!
> 
> 
> 5.4ghZ 1.34v



I need my damn audio working now! 

Possibility that my on board audio is bad/dead?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have the sound/speakers system turned on, I just had to ask.  Don't smack me.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Realteks really kicking you in the junk...First the Realtek NIC dies and now Realtek Audio has puked. 
Are you using Realtek's drivers or just letting Windows install the driver? I mean in Device manager it's "there" and "working" so a bit puzzled as to why it's not working.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Do you have the sound/speakers system turned on, I just had to ask.  Don't smack me.



Yes 



INSTG8R said:


> Realteks really kicking you in the junk...First the Realtek NIC dies and now Realtek Audio has puked.
> Are you using Realtek's drivers or just letting Windows install the driver? I mean in Device manager it's "there" and "working" so a bit puzzled as to why it's not working.



I've tried the drivers from ASUS's website.  I also downloaded and installed the ones from the Realtek website.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

That's some weird Realtek "Voodoo" you got going on there. Have you tried doing a "deep clean"? I dunno I still use Drivercleaner.NET I dunno what other people would recommend. Just totally wipe out all things Realtek(NIC and Audio) and start totally fresh. Just seems odd that all your Realtek stuff died at once. Has to be something driver/software wise going on here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking.  I will try a driver sweeping leaning software, if that don't work I'll switch back to W7 and just use my sound card.  Should all be fine then.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking.  I will try a driver sweeping leaning software, if that don't work I'll switch back to W7 and just use my sound card.  Should all be fine then.



if it was broken in 8 and not broken in 7- use 7.


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2012)

@Chicken Patty

Ah yes, the failing onboard NIC - I get your frustration. I had that happen on a budget Asus mobo with VIA chipset a few years ago and I hadn't even used it that much. Windows could see that there was a device there, but the device just _wouldn't_ be recognized by the drivers, even updated ones. Drove me nuts for the whole day trying to fix this in vain. It was out of warranty, as well.

I see you've sorted it by plugging in a NIC and that's what I had to do too. The mobo was quite reliable other than this problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2012)

I ended up going back to W7 and using my soundcard since it had driver support then.  All good now, but I'm not even going to attempt to ever use onboard Audio/LAN ever again on this board. 

I do want to thank everyone who chimed in, tons of tips and help.  Thank you very much everyone


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I ended up going back to W7 and using my soundcard since it had driver support then.  All good now, but I'm not even going to attempt to ever use onboard Audio/LAN ever again on this board.
> 
> I do want to thank everyone who chimed in, tons of tips and help.  Thank you very much everyone



probably sounds better actually.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> probably sounds better actually.



Oh I'm sure it does.  Only reason I was going to onboard was because I couldn't find drivers that worked for W8 since my soundcard is a bit old.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh I'm sure it does.  Only reason I was going to onboard was because I couldn't find drivers that worked for W8 since my soundcard is a bit old.



Give it time, there will be drivers, there were for even Live Series products


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh I'm sure it does.  Only reason I was going to onboard was because I couldn't find drivers that worked for W8 since my soundcard is a bit old.



Well you just didn't look hard enough I'm not even close to touching Win8 yet but I DID go poke around to see if there were drivers for my Fatality, there were. So bit odd there weren't any for yours. 

As for the Realtek sound I can't remember the last time I have even enabled it on a Motherboard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

only thing that irked me was NV dropping drivers for NF 4 and below products


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> only thing that irked me was NV dropping drivers for NF 4 and below products



Well this is the original PCI Fatality Pro(breakout box and remote) I have had since it was released. I would have genuinely thought it was EOL phased out by the PCI-E cards. So I was a little bit surprised there were Win8 drivers for it honestly.

 I will run this card until it dies or I can't get a decent MoBo with a PCI slot. It has been nothing but an amazing card for me, worth the "fortune" I paid for it way back when it came out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well this is the original PCI Fatality Pro(breakout box and remote) I have had since it was released. I would have genuinely thought it was EOL phased out by the PCI-E cards. So I was a little bit surprised there were Win8 drivers for it honestly.
> 
> I will run this card until it dies or I can't get a decent MoBo with a PCI slot. It has been nothing but an amazing card for me, worth the "fortune" I paid for it way back when it came out.



Ya back in the day i had a SB PCI 512 which was pretty good for a budget sound card, for some odd reason the hardware MIDI encoding would playback MIDI files better than the XFi Card, i guess because XFi lacks hardware MIDI and uses the generic windows model.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well you just didn't look hard enough I'm not even close to touching Win8 yet but I DID go poke around to see if there were drivers for my Fatality, there were. So bit odd there weren't any for yours.
> 
> As for the Realtek sound I can't remember the last time I have even enabled it on a Motherboard



That's where I went for drivers, no W8 drivers for my card   It's not even listed there, you have to look at like their archived products


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Kicks Chicken Patty In the shins for no apparent reason; wait a sec he doesn't have shins because he is a Chicken Patty*


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya back in the day i had a SB PCI 512 which was pretty good for a budget sound card, for some odd reason the hardware MIDI encoding would playback MIDI files better than the XFi Card, i guess because XFi lacks hardware MIDI and uses the generic windows model.



/Digs thru his closet looking for the breakout box. 

Yep it did have MIDI inputs. I'm a musician and I have never even spent anytime in the Audio Creation Mode. I heard it was pretty good? But a feature I let go to waste either way.:shadedshu



Chicken Patty said:


> That's where I went for drivers, no W8 drivers for my card   It's not even listed there, you have to look at like their archived products



Well like I said I figure my Fatality is EOL same as yours but despite them being shuffled off the front page and into the archives they are still being supported. But then that wasn't my first trip there either I already knew where to look


----------

